# different types of kenpo/kempo



## drummingman (Oct 26, 2006)

from what i have seen there a 3 different types of kenpo/kempo:japanese,chinese and american.what are the main differences between these types?why is there a need for 3 types of kenpo/kempo?


----------



## youngbraveheart (Oct 26, 2006)

In my opinion, if a kenpo/kempo style is practiced here in the US, it probably has roots to legendary Professor William K.S. Chow from that little island (Hawaii) in the pacific. In hindsight after going on _*only*_ a short time of seven years in martial arts, regardless of the different types of kenpo/kempo and where the styles originated, I'd be concerned about a style that is most effective while out on the streets to defend myself and my family, especially against multiple attacking thugs.  Knowing what I know now, If I were newly interested in martial arts, I'd want to find out what Chow's original kenpo/kempo was all about and try to see where and how I could learn that type of devastating kenpo/kempo.


----------



## thetruth (Oct 26, 2006)

drummingman said:


> from what i have seen there a 3 different types of kenpo/kempo:japanese,chinese and american.what are the main differences between these types?why is there a need for 3 types of kenpo/kempo?



The word Kenpo/Kempo is of Japanese/Okinawan origin. They are not commonly used words in Japan/Okinawa as saying you do Kenpo in Japan is like saying you do Karate in the western world.  It is totally generic.  Any use of the word Kenpo preceded by American, Shaolin, Shorinji etc is a style of Karate concieved in the western world.  Granted they may have lineage from other arts but not using the Kenpo/Kempo name.  Ryukyu Kempo of the George Dillman lineage was just a name he took from another martial artist (who just used the name for what he was teaching in America, his family art from Okinawa was not called this) to call his art.  I'm not saying any of these arts are good, bad or indifferent just that the name Kenpo is not a style name in Japan or Okinawa.  Having said that a kenpo style concieved from a Japanes type base may be more hard and rigid than one of a Chinese base which may resemble Kung Fu.  

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## kosho (Oct 26, 2006)

hi,
     All Kempo/Kenpo back to James Mitose...

Click here for a family tree and list of students to follow...

http://www.kenponet.com/flame/tree/m/james_mitose.html

steve


----------



## Carol (Oct 26, 2006)

French wine, Italian wine, California wine...  

All are wine, yes.  But all have different histories, different lineages, and different cultural significances.

There isn't one that is necessarily better than the other, although some may argue to the contrary.  There are definitely folks that have preferences and favorites.  

Unlike wine...

With Kenpo...with any Martial Art...the _*instructor* _is more important than the _*art*_.  

History and lineage have their meanings.  However, they both mean nothing without an instructor that is right for the student.


----------



## kelly keltner (Oct 26, 2006)

kosho said:


> hi,
> All Kempo/Kenpo back to James Mitose...
> 
> Click here for a family tree and list of students to follow...
> ...


I would say most kenpo/kempo in the U.S. 
Not all Kenpo/Kempo.
What about Shorinji Kempo?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 26, 2006)

Its all kenpo.


----------



## kosho (Oct 26, 2006)

Shorinji Kempo was originated in 1947 in the Japanese town of Tadotsu.
Shorinji Kempo's founder, So Doshin
he took the Chinese and Japanese martial arts that he had studied and reformulated them into a single, unique technical structure, thus originating Shorinji Kempo.

What I was saying thank you, yes most Kempo/kenpo in the  usa can trace back to Mitose.
and his teachings... and yes with out a good Instructor  then it really dose not matter what style you like or learn. The teacher is key.
my 2 cents.


----------



## kelly keltner (Oct 26, 2006)

thank you kosho, for the history lesson.
you'd do Bruce proud, maybe.

Kell


----------



## thetruth (Oct 27, 2006)

kosho said:


> Shorinji Kempo was originated in 1947 in the Japanese town of Tadotsu.
> Shorinji Kempo's founder, So Doshin
> he took the Chinese and Japanese martial arts that he had studied and reformulated them into a single, unique technical structure, thus originating Shorinji Kempo.
> 
> ...


  i stand corrected. *most* arts with kempo in the name are of western origin

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## HKphooey (Oct 27, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> French wine, Italian wine, California wine...
> 
> All are wine, yes. But all have different histories, different lineages, and different cultural significances.
> 
> ...


 
Nice analogy!

I will add...I would have to say the student can be almost, if not, as important.


----------



## kcast (Jan 16, 2007)

correct me if I'm wrong, but I thought shorinji kempo was not related to shaolin kempo or the other kempo's??


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 16, 2007)

kcast said:


> correct me if I'm wrong, but I thought shorinji kempo was not related to shaolin kempo or the other kempo's??


Of course, they are related.
Sean


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Jan 16, 2007)

Touch Of Death said:


> Of course, they are related.
> Sean


 
no they aren't....
Kempo in america is the result of several generations of inbreeding and re-branding and resembles very little it's origins.


----------



## kcast (Jan 16, 2007)

BlackCatBonz said:


> no they aren't....
> Kempo in america is the result of several generations of inbreeding and re-branding and resembles very little it's origins.


thats what I thought, i remember reading that shorinji kempo was based out of okinawa and wasn't related to shaolin kempo


----------



## RevIV (Jan 16, 2007)

BlackCatBonz said:


> no they aren't....
> Kempo in america is the result of several generations of inbreeding and re-branding and resembles very little it's origins.


 
Inbreeding - hmm, not how i like to look at it. I see Kempo/n as American, as Americans.  A melting pot of ideas. Hopefully ideas that when put together become a bigger better model.  The only problem that i have been coming across is that when new ideas come in they just get heaped on top of the old ideas.
In Peace,
Jesse


----------



## Danjo (Jan 17, 2007)

kcast said:


> thats what I thought, i remember reading that shorinji kempo was based out of okinawa and wasn't related to shaolin kempo


 
Shorinji = Shaolin


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 17, 2007)

BlackCatBonz said:


> no they aren't....
> Kempo in america is the result of several generations of inbreeding and re-branding and resembles very little it's origins.


Yes they are. There were influances to American Kempo outside of the original but they are still related.
Sean


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Jan 17, 2007)

RevIV said:


> Inbreeding - hmm, not how i like to look at it. I see Kempo/n as American, as Americans. A melting pot of ideas. Hopefully ideas that when put together become a bigger better model. The only problem that i have been coming across is that when new ideas come in they just get heaped on top of the old ideas.
> In Peace,
> Jesse


 
yes, inbreeding.
Kempo is not american in origin no matter how you slice it.......it's been americanized and stylized, shaolin'd, karate'd and mass marketed.
It's history forgotten, twisted and rewritten.


----------



## RevIV (Jan 17, 2007)

BlackCatBonz said:


> yes, inbreeding.
> Kempo is not american in origin no matter how you slice it.......it's been americanized and stylized, shaolin'd, karate'd and mass marketed.
> It's history forgotten, twisted and rewritten.


 
slice it all you want - the term kempo was used in Japan as often as we use the term karate here in America - generalized.  Inbreeding would be a bunch of Kempo guys doing things (smile here intended)- but you mentioned a few different arts there- i know its a play on words but why the hatred? 
In Peace,
Jesse


----------



## Danjo (Jan 18, 2007)

BlackCatBonz said:


> It's history forgotten, twisted and rewritten.


 
I'll agree with that part of your statement.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jan 18, 2007)

BlackCatBonz said:


> It's history forgotten, twisted and rewritten.


 


Danjo said:


> I'll agree with that part of your statement.


 
Would you also agree with that this part is probably the saddest? 

B


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Jan 18, 2007)

RevIV said:


> slice it all you want - the term kempo was used in Japan as often as we use the term karate here in America - generalized. Inbreeding would be a bunch of Kempo guys doing things (smile here intended)- but you mentioned a few different arts there- i know its a play on words but why the hatred?
> In Peace,
> Jesse


 
Where do you see hatred?
I've been a student of kempo for 11 years.
Kenpo in america is a new art that doesnt really resemble the art that gave it the name.
Any research or reading I've done in regards to kempo do not suggest that the term was a generic one that simply referenced martial arts any more than say jujutsu.
Kempo referenced an art that had a certain method, as did jujutsu and hakuda.
Sometimes the terms were used interchangeably.

I think practice and use of the terms in north america is what has made them generic.
People are quick to become a new grandmaster of a totally awesome american art called karate or kenpo.....jim's karate, billy ray's chinese jujutsu...texas goju karate.

I think what I don't like is the watering down of a tradition.
North Americans have no sense of tradition.


----------

